# Thoughts on warmblood stallion



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I was curious as to what you guys thought of him conformation wise, and also what you thought of the way he moves. I MAY look into possibly breeding to him in the future...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcAHuUOKvrs


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have any standstill pics? He seems like a great mover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My friend is working at the farm he's at... This is a pic she got of him.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/12477_10200832631488672_987151943_n.jpg

There's not many pics from what ive found... Here's what I'd say are the best ones
http://www.canadianwarmbloods.com/stallion/st_images/cw main pic.jpg
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/horse/10568413/156/Horse_Giacomo_Di_Cantero-big.jpg


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

Omg I love him! He looks amazing! Incredible jump! Imo lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol yeah that's exactly what I thought when I first watched his videos!!! I may work at the farm he's at for a month, so I may ask the owners about their breeding standards and breeding fee


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

According to CWHBA his breeding fee is $1500 with LFG. 
Not too bad!!  
Do you have a mare? If so you should post pictures and bloodlines 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow!!!
And I do but if i breed her, it's more of an experiment with more than likely a good horse to come out of it. She's my avatar. The problem is she's a Nokota horse, so I'm not sure the foal would be able to register with anything besides the nokota horse conservancy :/


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Btw I wouldn't breed them unless I thought there'd be a good outcome on the foal. From what I can tell their conformation and movement would go well together


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He really moves superbly. I love his shoulder and his hip, and he has great legs. Without a side shot though it's difficult to really analyze his angles and ratios. Overall he is a very nice horse and can really tuck those legs up- almost horizontal.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

disastercupcake said:


> He really moves superbly. I love his shoulder and his hip, and he has great legs. Without a side shot though it's difficult to really analyze his angles and ratios. Overall he is a very nice horse and can really tuck those legs up- almost horizontal.


Haha yea  I REALLY hope to be allowed to breed to him one day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You have to consider that they might have some hefty mare requirements as well, and may only breed to certain other breeds so that his get can be registered.


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure not a conformation expert, but that's really a truly lovely stallion. His jumping is so fluid.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What exactly is a Nakota horse...Mustang type breed??:? Somehow a cross to a Warmblood seems a bit strange,breed types are not alike :shock:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> You have to consider that they might have some hefty mare requirements as well, and may only breed to certain other breeds so that his get can be registered.


Yeah... I'm only hoping. That's actually my biggest concern


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> What exactly is a Nakota horse...Mustang type breed??:? Somehow a cross to a Warmblood seems a bit strange,breed types are not alike :shock:


Yes it's a type of mustang, from North Dakota. There is a lot of disagreements about the history of them. They're basically 'war ponies'. Extremely intelligent, athletic, agile, fast, and make excellent endurance horses. They're like quarter horses, but built differently, and in my opinion are better all around horses. Some have animated movements and can move like Giacomo does (Mine is quite similar). they can be up to about 15.1, so height differences aren't an issue. They also have extra flexible legs, which aids their agility for being all around horses. They're also fully capable of clearing 6 feet fences, we had another mustang do that to go after a coyote


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is she a range hore or has she been bred down so that you know her lineage? I wouldn't ever breed a horse who's parentage I didn't know, because you never know what kind of defects they might throw.

I'm not trying to be the party pooper, just trying to give you some information you may not have thought of. What would you want the baby to do? Something about a Quarter horsish, mustang type build isn't going to match up well with a tall, lean, up hill WB too well. I do realize that mustangs (and I'd guess Nokotas too?) come in many shapes and sizes because they're scrub horses that basically just ended up as a melting pot for unwanted ranch horses or stallions turned loose/escaped, but I've never seen a mustang that looked like a warmblood. They've been all sorts of heights, but most are thick, sturdy type animals with 'survival' as their gene pool weed wacker.

IMO the last thing a breeding should be, is an experiment.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

He looks gorgeous going around on course. Overall looks like a very smooth ride with a good attitude, and his jump is awesome!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. Sorry, just saw my typo... *horse.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Is she a range hore or has she been bred down so that you know her lineage? I wouldn't ever breed a horse who's parentage I didn't know, because you never know what kind of defects they might throw.
> 
> I'm not trying to be the party pooper, just trying to give you some information you may not have thought of. What would you want the baby to do? Something about a Quarter horsish, mustang type build isn't going to match up well with a tall, lean, up hill WB too well. I do realize that mustangs (and I'd guess Nokotas too?) come in many shapes and sizes because they're scrub horses that basically just ended up as a melting pot for unwanted ranch horses or stallions turned loose/escaped, but I've never seen a mustang that looked like a warmblood. They've been all sorts of heights, but most are thick, sturdy type animals with 'survival' as their gene pool weed wacker.
> 
> IMO the last thing a breeding should be, is an experiment.


Yes, my horse is ranch bred, not range bred. I know her lineage right up to her great grandparents. She has strong sturdy legs and feet, but otherwise is lighter boned with a lighter build. She is also going to finish growing around 15 hands. As far as I know of there aren't any issues or defects in her pedigree.
This would also be my first time breeding a horse if I did breed her. There very few horses that aren't nokotas that I'd cross her with... My goal would to be to produce a well put together nice horse that would do fairly well in both English and western disciplines.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He is nice, but if you are going to breed her, why not to a more Spanish type horse like an Andulasian, Azteca, etc...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite honestly if I owned that stallion I would not accept your mare for breeding. 

Nakota horses are interesting.. but the get from this cross would likely be less than stellar. Nothing against Nakota horses if that is what you want. 

A really good Thoroughbred or Warmblood to cross on could be nice and have more of a chance of producing something similar to the stallion. You might lease one for breeding if you can find one. Enjoy your Nakota horse but don't breed her to this stallion!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know of any upper level stallion owners that would breed to any sort of stock breed. The owners of high quality stallions are selective of the mares they breed to.

When I was looking for a stallion for my mare many stallion owners asked me for her show records, her blood lines and the results of previous foals she has. I was also asked what the reason for the beeding was, the plans for the foal and if I would be considering breeding the foal in the future if the foal proved to be quality.

Its all well and good to go "I would love to breed my mare to this stallion! He is so amazing!" but at the end of the day, owners of higher quality stallions are selective. They don't want to beed their stallion to any old mare that crosses their path. They want to make sure there will be the best possible outcome of the foal. 

If you are set on breeding your mare, aim for something that would actually cross well with your horse. Such as a TB or QH.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Or potentially even look into a high quality Nokota stallion. That way you would have a purebred (or as purebred as this type gets anyways xD) but you could easily improve the get by picking a stud that pairs well with your mare. I realize it might be a bit of work since they aren't many standing studs, but maybe you could work with a breeder to get your mare in foal if, indeed, she is a good example of her breed. The Nokota Horse Conservancy - Breeders List# It sounds to me as if Nokotas have a presence of their own in the show world, so why take a chance of a very....interesting, foal, when you could get a purebred nokota with the ability to do all that you are wanting it to do?

After doing a little research I have found that a breed characteristic is that they tend to be quite angular, which is opposite of what a warmblood is. Warmbloods are built for finnesse and power, but are streamline and rounded typically. I keep trying to imagine a Nokota x WB cross but I really just can't fathom what one would look like.

Is your mare a National Park Traditional or a National Park Ranch? I'm assuming Ranch, since you mentioned a Quarter Horse type build?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Or potentially even look into a high quality Nokota stallion. That way you would have a purebred (or as purebred as this type gets anyways xD) but you could easily improve the get by picking a stud that pairs well with your mare. I realize it might be a bit of work since they aren't many standing studs, but maybe you could work with a breeder to get your mare in foal if, indeed, she is a good example of her breed. The Nokota Horse Conservancy - Breeders List# It sounds to me as if Nokotas have a presence of their own in the show world, so why take a chance of a very....interesting, foal, when you could get a purebred nokota with the ability to do all that you are wanting it to do?
> 
> After doing a little research I have found that a breed characteristic is that they tend to be quite angular, which is opposite of what a warmblood is. Warmbloods are built for finnesse and power, but are streamline and rounded typically. I keep trying to imagine a Nokota x WB cross but I really just can't fathom what one would look like.
> 
> Is your mare a National Park Traditional or a National Park Ranch? I'm assuming Ranch, since you mentioned a Quarter Horse type build?


Hmm. I do like what you said. And I would, but so far have only found one nice looking Nokota stallion (ill post a link), but I don't think id get quite what I want. i know mine would excel in pretty well anything, except probably jumping. And still like I had said, breeding her to this warmblood stallion is only a thought. I posted on here to get opinions first xP
And my mare is NPT, she's about 80% foundation. But she's a lot nicer looking than most. If you look at this page, Dreamcatcher and Dakota Pistol are at least half (one may be full) siblings to her. And Dreamcatcher looks a LOT like my mare in conformation
Nokotas Of The Crazy R


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the stallion More Information About. . .


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The stud fee for this Nakota Stud is $4k? This means the foals sell for $8k?????? 

Good golly Miss Molly if that is the case, breed to a Nakota Stud. 

Quite honestly though I do not see a need to breed to that stallion. Of course I am not into the whole "rare breeds" thing.. and if I was I would be more interested in supporting the Cleveland Bay and the Suffolk Punch.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> The stud fee for this Nakota Stud is $4k? This means the foals sell for $8k??????
> 
> Good golly Miss Molly if that is the case, breed to a Nakota Stud.
> 
> Quite honestly though I do not see a need to breed to that stallion. Of course I am not into the whole "rare breeds" thing.. and if I was I would be more interested in supporting the Cleveland Bay and the Suffolk Punch.


Haha god no his price isn't 4k. They're currently selling him right now, and he's $4,000. nd I like the mustangs cuz they can pretty much do everything, and you can get mustangs pretty well with any sort of conformation, plus get them gaited if u want a gaited horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't find a single Nokota stallion up for stud anywhere...


----------

